# CM: Milan, via i cinesi. Arriverà un nuovo proprietario.



## admin (1 Dicembre 2017)

Clamorose indiscrezioni riportate da calciomercato.com sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato, la società nelle prossime settimane rifinanzierà il debito con Highbridge. Ma lo stesso fondo Highbridge andrà alla ricerca di un nuovo acquirente. E il cambio di proprietà dovrà avvenire in tempi piuttosto rapidi. Sempre secondo Calciomercato.com, all'orizzonte ci sarebbe già un soggetto forte e rassicurante pronto a rilevare il club da Yonghong Li, che non può permettersi di mantenere un club club come quello rossonero.

*Ancora CM (Angelo Taglieri): il nuovo potenziale acquirente, di cui ancora non conosce il nome, sarebbe tra i 5 più ricchi uomini del mondo e il suo primo progetto sarebbe quello del nuovo stadio. Nei prossimi mesi ci saranno novità.*


----------



## ps18ps (1 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorose indiscrezioni riportate da calciomercato.com sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato, la società nelle prossime settimane rifinanzierà il debito con Highbridge. Ma lo stesso fondo Highbridge andrà alla ricerca di un nuovo acquirente. E il cambio di proprietà dovrà avvenire in tempi piuttosto rapidi. Sempre secondo Calciomercato.com, all'orizzonte ci sarebbe già un soggetto forte e rassicurante pronto a rilevare il club da Yonghong Li, che non può permettersi di mantenere un club club come quello rossonero.



quindi rifinanziano il debito, ma allo stesso tempo fanno da advisor per una cessione perchè Li non può permettersi il milan. Mha secondo me è senza senso...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (1 Dicembre 2017)

Esce allo scoperto il vero ed unico proprietario?


----------



## ildemone85 (1 Dicembre 2017)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> quindi rifinanziano il debito, ma allo stesso tempo fanno da advisor per una cessione perchè Li non può permettersi il milan. Mha secondo me è senza senso...



invece ha senso, preferiscono prestare soldi a chi realmente potrà restituirli, io mi sono rotto di sta storia, non possiamo andare avanti per anni con sto caos


----------



## vanbasten (1 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorose indiscrezioni riportate da calciomercato.com sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato, la società nelle prossime settimane rifinanzierà il debito con Highbridge. Ma lo stesso fondo Highbridge andrà alla ricerca di un nuovo acquirente. E il cambio di proprietà dovrà avvenire in tempi piuttosto rapidi. Sempre secondo Calciomercato.com, all'orizzonte ci sarebbe già un soggetto forte e rassicurante pronto a rilevare il club da Yonghong Li, che non può permettersi di mantenere un club club come quello rossonero.



Haixia capital e huarong?


----------



## Butcher (1 Dicembre 2017)

Ci siamo quasi, forse.


----------



## ps18ps (1 Dicembre 2017)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> invece ha senso, preferiscono prestare soldi a chi realmente potrà restituirli, io mi sono rotto di sta storia, non possiamo andare avanti per anni con sto caos



no, lui li presta a Li, mica è sicuro che la trattativa andrà a buon fine. Poi non può prestare i soldi e fare advisor di una cessione, oltretutto, veloce. sarebbe secondo me conflitto di interessi. Poi il caos lo fa la stampa, finora Mr Li ha sempre pagato puntualmente.


----------



## Casnop (1 Dicembre 2017)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> quindi rifinanziano il debito, ma allo stesso tempo fanno da advisor per una cessione perchè Li non può permettersi il milan. Mha secondo me è senza senso...


Infatti non ne ha. Questa operazione finanziaria mira a stabilizzare l'incidenza di oneri finanziari pro esercizio, riducendola sensibilmente, migliorando lo stato patrimoniale, d'altro verso incrementato rispetto a sei mesi fa dalle operazioni di mercato susseguitesi, ed il conto ordinario di gestione. È la premessa di un consolidamento della proprietà nel club, non della sua dissoluzione. Diciamo che il succo di questo articolo è la conferma dell'esito positivo della operazione con il fondo Highbridge. Bastava dirlo, ed avrebbero fatto lo scoop. Ma avrebbero dovuto sconfessare se stessi, laddove, qualche giorno fa, dichiaravano che Elliott stava studiando nuovi profili, ed ammettere che probabilmente detti profili erano quelli della porta di uscita. Tant'è.


----------



## ps18ps (1 Dicembre 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Infatti non ne ha. Questa operazione finanziaria mira a stabilizzare l'incidenza di oneri finanziari pro esercizio, riducendola sensibilmente, migliorando lo stato patrimoniale, d'altro verso incrementato rispetto a sei mesi fa dalle operazioni di mercato susseguitesi, ed il conto ordinario di gestione. È la premessa di un consolidamento della proprietà nel club, non della sua dissoluzione. Diciamo che il succo di questo articolo è la conferma dell'esito positivo della operazione con il fondo Highbridge. Bastava dirlo, ed avrebbero fatto lo scoop. Ma avrebbero dovuto sconfessare se stessi, laddove, qualche giorno fa, dichiaravano che Elliott stava studiando nuovi profili, ed ammettere che probabilmente detti profili erano quelli della porta di uscita. Tant'è.



giusto, hai spiegato quello che io ho voluto sintetizzare in una frase. è sempre un piacere leggerti, spieghi sempre tutto in modo chiaro


----------



## ignaxio (1 Dicembre 2017)

Via i cinesi per.. altri cinesi?


----------



## Aron (1 Dicembre 2017)

Chissà chi è questo soggetto forte e rassicurante

Spero che questo soggetto forte e rassicurante passi in realtà il Milan a un altro soggetto forte e rassicurante, pena travasi di bile a molti tifosi


----------



## vanbasten (1 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Chissà chi è questo soggetto forte e rassicurante
> 
> Spero che questo soggetto forte e rassicurante passi in realtà il Milan a un altro soggetto forte e rassicurante, pena travasi di bile a molti tifosi



Non è la fininvest ne berlusconi. Mettiamo le cose in chiaro


----------



## Giangy (1 Dicembre 2017)

Spero tanto che questo soggetto forte non sia un nome già stato alla guida del club in passato... io spero molto in qualche sceicco in primis, o magari qualche russo, americano.


----------



## Love (1 Dicembre 2017)

li in pratica è il nostro tohir...


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Dicembre 2017)

Ma che senso ha rifinanziare il debito al soggetto X e poi dire che lo stesso soggetto non può pagare il debito ? 
O lo rifinanziano con le garanzie del pagamento o non lo rifinanziano e il bene passa al soggetto Y.


----------



## sballotello (1 Dicembre 2017)

@sbalotello al prossimo commento del genere verrai bannato. Adesso basta.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (1 Dicembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma che senso ha rifinanziare il debito al soggetto X e poi dire che lo stesso soggetto non può pagare il debito ?
> O lo rifinanziano con le garanzie del pagamento o non lo rifinanziano e il bene passa al soggetto Y.



Forse non si sono spiegati bene (molto più probabile abbiano inventato). Forse intendono dire che nessun istituto di credito rifinanzia Li e qualcuno si accolla il debito rifinanziandolo e prendendo le quote del club. Oppure semplicemente Li si è accorto che rifinanziare questo debito lo espone a rischi eccessivi e vuole uscirne.


----------



## Moffus98 (1 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorose indiscrezioni riportate da calciomercato.com sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato, la società nelle prossime settimane rifinanzierà il debito con Highbridge. Ma lo stesso fondo Highbridge andrà alla ricerca di un nuovo acquirente. E il cambio di proprietà dovrà avvenire in tempi piuttosto rapidi. Sempre secondo Calciomercato.com, all'orizzonte ci sarebbe già un soggetto forte e rassicurante pronto a rilevare il club da Yonghong Li, che non può permettersi di mantenere un club club come quello rossonero.



Ma magari. Speriamo sia vero, e speriamo che il nuovo proprietario sia una società forte economicamente, ma soprattutto che non abbia paura di uscire allo scoperto.


----------



## Moffus98 (1 Dicembre 2017)

Ma davvero, chi è che non è contento di questa notizia? Se fosse vera, sarebbe la nostra salvezza, e si spiegherebbero molte cose, tipo il progetto del nuovo stadio che sta nascendo e il fatto che Fassone voglia un allenatore top per la panchina della prossima stagione.


----------



## sette (1 Dicembre 2017)

Love ha scritto:


> li in pratica è il nostro tohir...



Sì magari


----------



## ScArsenal83 (1 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorose indiscrezioni riportate da calciomercato.com sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato, la società nelle prossime settimane rifinanzierà il debito con Highbridge. Ma lo stesso fondo Highbridge andrà alla ricerca di un nuovo acquirente. E il cambio di proprietà dovrà avvenire in tempi piuttosto rapidi. Sempre secondo Calciomercato.com, all'orizzonte ci sarebbe già un soggetto forte e rassicurante pronto a rilevare il club da Yonghong Li, che non può permettersi di mantenere un club club come quello rossonero.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Dicembre 2017)

Praticamente Li si è sacrificato per liberarci dal male! Eroico comunque, merita una statua


----------



## Giangy (1 Dicembre 2017)

Mi andrebbe bene qualsiasi persona, basta che sia solido, onesto, con un buon patrimonio, e che investe nel club. No a persone amiche del nano, o gente alla Thoir. Ripeto, se non sarà uno sceicco stile PSG, Manchester City, mi andrebbe bene anche un russo o un americano, basta che sia una persona solida, e che investe nel club senza rigiri strani, o prese in giro.


----------



## Aalpacaaa (1 Dicembre 2017)

Si presenterà a Milanello con l'elicottero?


----------



## vanbasten (1 Dicembre 2017)

Aalpacaaa ha scritto:


> Si presenterà a Milanello con l'elicottero?



Mi sa che Marina gli ha tolto pure quello


----------



## mistergao (1 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorose indiscrezioni riportate da calciomercato.com sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato, la società nelle prossime settimane rifinanzierà il debito con Highbridge. Ma lo stesso fondo Highbridge andrà alla ricerca di un nuovo acquirente. E il cambio di proprietà dovrà avvenire in tempi piuttosto rapidi. Sempre secondo Calciomercato.com, all'orizzonte ci sarebbe già un soggetto forte e rassicurante pronto a rilevare il club da Yonghong Li, che non può permettersi di mantenere un club club come quello rossonero.



Mah...non saprei che peso dare a questa notizia, però un'uscita del genere prima o poi me l'aspettavo, data la (quanto meno apparente) debolezza della nostra proprietà attuale.


----------



## Roccoro (1 Dicembre 2017)

Quindi il cavaliere bianco sta per arrivare...


----------



## Superpippo80 (1 Dicembre 2017)

Ieri a Piazza Pulita non escludevano che il Milan potesse ricomprarlo Berlusconi. Ma mi sembra una ca**ata


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Dicembre 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Ieri a Piazza Pulita non escludevano che il Milan potesse ricomprarlo Berlusconi. Ma mi sembra una ca**ata



penso di parlare a nome di tutte le persone con un minimo di logica escludendo completamente il ritorno del nano.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorose indiscrezioni riportate da calciomercato.com sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato, la società nelle prossime settimane rifinanzierà il debito con Highbridge. Ma lo stesso fondo Highbridge andrà alla ricerca di un nuovo acquirente. E il cambio di proprietà dovrà avvenire in tempi piuttosto rapidi. Sempre secondo Calciomercato.com, all'orizzonte ci sarebbe già un soggetto forte e rassicurante pronto a rilevare il club da Yonghong Li, che non può permettersi di mantenere un club club come quello rossonero.



Che stress..resto sempre dell'idea che sta storia sotto sotto puzza..impossibile che TUTTO il mondo ce l'abbia con noi e il povero Lì..


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Dicembre 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Ieri a Piazza Pulita non escludevano che il Milan potesse ricomprarlo Berlusconi. Ma mi sembra una ca**ata



Con quel presentatore lì solo minchiate possono dire...


----------



## Aron (1 Dicembre 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ma davvero, chi è che non è contento di questa notizia? Se fosse vera, sarebbe la nostra salvezza



E' anche l'unica chance che abbiamo per cui la UEFA rimandi la decisione sul voluntary agreement.
Quello che sta accadendo doveva avvenire già entro novembre per evitare il rischio settlement agreement, ora siamo proprio al fotofinish.


----------



## Aron (1 Dicembre 2017)

Aalpacaaa ha scritto:


> Si presenterà a Milanello con l'elicottero?



e la cavalcata delle valchirie


----------



## Aron (1 Dicembre 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Ieri a Piazza Pulita non escludevano che il Milan potesse ricomprarlo Berlusconi. Ma mi sembra una ca**ata



A prescindere dall'eventualità che ci sia lui dietro Li, ufficialmente Berlusconi è liberissimo di ricomprarlo se lo desidera.
Non coinvolgerebbe più Fininvest (Marina e Piersilvio non vogliono più sentir parlare di Milan), ma lui a titolo personale ha tutti i mezzi che vuole per ricomprarselo e farne uno squadrone.

Per Berlusconi sarebbe una pubblicità enorme riprendersi un Milan "abbandonato" da Yonghong Li, in piena crisi sportiva e pure in possibile crisi finanziaria.

Figurerebbe come il salvatore che si prende la responsabilità di risollevare il Milan dalle ceneri.

Sembra di essere tornati a metà anni '80


----------



## Gunnar67 (1 Dicembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Esce allo scoperto il vero ed unico proprietario?



Silvio Berlusconi.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Dicembre 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Ieri a Piazza Pulita non escludevano che il Milan potesse ricomprarlo Berlusconi. Ma mi sembra una ca**ata



Berlusconi ha 81 anni, rendiamocene conto... con che prospettive dovrebbe riacquistare il Milan??? E' chiaro che sia una bufala.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorose indiscrezioni riportate da calciomercato.com sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato, la società nelle prossime settimane rifinanzierà il debito con Highbridge. Ma lo stesso fondo Highbridge andrà alla ricerca di un nuovo acquirente. E il cambio di proprietà dovrà avvenire in tempi piuttosto rapidi. Sempre secondo Calciomercato.com, all'orizzonte ci sarebbe già un soggetto forte e rassicurante pronto a rilevare il club da Yonghong Li, che non può permettersi di mantenere un club club come quello rossonero.



Se ne sentono di tutti i colori. Intanto però i fatti dicono altro.
Io penso, come ho fatto fin dall'inizio, che dietro Li ci sia o sarà qualcun altro.


----------



## AllanX (1 Dicembre 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi ha 81 anni, rendiamocene conto... con che prospettive dovrebbe riacquistare il Milan??? E' chiaro che sia una bufala.



Lo riprenderebbe per poi intestarlo alla badante


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Dicembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Haixia capital e huarong?



ahahahhahahhhaha


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorose indiscrezioni riportate da calciomercato.com sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato, la società nelle prossime settimane rifinanzierà il debito con Highbridge. Ma lo stesso fondo Highbridge andrà alla ricerca di un nuovo acquirente. E il cambio di proprietà dovrà avvenire in tempi piuttosto rapidi. Sempre secondo Calciomercato.com, all'orizzonte ci sarebbe già un soggetto forte e rassicurante pronto a rilevare il club da Yonghong Li, che non può permettersi di mantenere un club club come quello rossonero.



*Ancora CM (Angelo Taglieri): il nuovo potenziale acquirente, di cui ancora non conosce il nome, sarebbe tra i 5 più ricchi uomini del mondo e il suo primo progetto sarebbe quello del nuovo stadio. Nei prossimi mesi ci saranno novità.*


----------



## Djici (1 Dicembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Ancora CM (Angelo Taglieri): il nuovo potenziale acquirente, di cui ancora non conosce il nome, sarebbe tra i 5 più ricchi uomini del mondo e il suo primo progetto sarebbe quello del nuovo stadio. Nei prossimi mesi ci saranno novità.*



Come si fa a sapere che è tra i 5 uomini più ricchi ma non sapere il nome?


----------



## de sica (1 Dicembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Ancora CM (Angelo Taglieri): il nuovo potenziale acquirente, di cui ancora non conosce il nome, sarebbe tra i 5 più ricchi uomini del mondo e il suo primo progetto sarebbe quello del nuovo stadio. Nei prossimi mesi ci saranno novità.*



Berlusconi insomma eh! 
Alcuni di voi penso se lo sognino anche la notte, da come lo nominano ad ogni post.


----------



## ildemone85 (1 Dicembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Ancora CM (Angelo Taglieri): il nuovo potenziale acquirente, di cui ancora non conosce il nome, sarebbe tra i 5 più ricchi uomini del mondo e il suo primo progetto sarebbe quello del nuovo stadio. Nei prossimi mesi ci saranno novità.*



speriamo, basta cinesi farlocchi e dirigenti dilettanti


----------



## admin (1 Dicembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Ancora CM (Angelo Taglieri): il nuovo potenziale acquirente, di cui ancora non conosce il nome, sarebbe tra i 5 più ricchi uomini del mondo e il suo primo progetto sarebbe quello del nuovo stadio. Nei prossimi mesi ci saranno novità.*



Questi i cinque più ricchi del mondo:

Bill Gates
Warren Buffett
Jeff Bezos
Amancio Ortega
Mark Zuckerberg


----------



## Djici (1 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questi i cinque più ricchi del mondo:
> 
> Bill Gates
> Warren Buffett
> ...



Bill e accetto di comprarmi un Windows Phone


----------



## babsodiolinter (1 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorose indiscrezioni riportate da calciomercato.com sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato, la società nelle prossime settimane rifinanzierà il debito con Highbridge. Ma lo stesso fondo Highbridge andrà alla ricerca di un nuovo acquirente. E il cambio di proprietà dovrà avvenire in tempi piuttosto rapidi. Sempre secondo Calciomercato.com, all'orizzonte ci sarebbe già un soggetto forte e rassicurante pronto a rilevare il club da Yonghong Li, che non può permettersi di mantenere un club club come quello rossonero.



Se davvero é così l'unica cosa logica é che li é davvero un prestanome mandato in avanti da questi/o soggetti/o per poi entrare ufficialmente nel club.
Ma la domanda é....perche?
Perché non prenderlo direttamente?
Se sono altri cinesi la risposta sarebbe per le restrizioni cinesi,se sono altri soggetti non vedo un filo logico a tutta la vicenda.
Non credo assolutamente nello scorporo o rientro di capitali pura fantascienza.
Vedremo,la cosa certa è che ormai siamo diventati commercialisti,banchieri non più tifosi,non si parla più di calcio da un anno e più.
Andare avanti così é impossibile.
Analogie con Thoir non ne vedo per il semplice fatto che thoir ha preso linter a 2 soldi e ci ha guadagnato rivendendolo, il sigr li non potrà mai guadagnarci ora e non credo che un cinese viene in italia per perdere 100ina di ml giusto per libidine personale.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Dicembre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Come si fa a sapere che è tra i 5 uomini più ricchi ma non sapere il nome?



Ma infatti ho riportato per dovere di cronaca, visto che c'era la notizia già aperta.


----------



## vanbasten (1 Dicembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Ancora CM (Angelo Taglieri): il nuovo potenziale acquirente, di cui ancora non conosce il nome, sarebbe tra i 5 più ricchi uomini del mondo e il suo primo progetto sarebbe quello del nuovo stadio. Nei prossimi mesi ci saranno novità.*



Non si fa nessun riferimento a Li, quanti soldi prenderà per cedere il club? Per me è una bufala gigantesca!


----------



## Butcher (1 Dicembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Ancora CM (Angelo Taglieri): il nuovo potenziale acquirente, di cui ancora non conosce il nome, sarebbe tra i 5 più ricchi uomini del mondo e il suo primo progetto sarebbe quello del nuovo stadio. Nei prossimi mesi ci saranno novità.*



Vabé solita sparata.


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorose indiscrezioni riportate da calciomercato.com sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato, la società nelle prossime settimane rifinanzierà il debito con Highbridge. Ma lo stesso fondo Highbridge andrà alla ricerca di un nuovo acquirente. E il cambio di proprietà dovrà avvenire in tempi piuttosto rapidi. Sempre secondo Calciomercato.com, all'orizzonte ci sarebbe già un soggetto forte e rassicurante pronto a rilevare il club da Yonghong Li, che non può permettersi di mantenere un club club come quello rossonero.
> 
> *Ancora CM (Angelo Taglieri): il nuovo potenziale acquirente, di cui ancora non conosce il nome, sarebbe tra i 5 più ricchi uomini del mondo e il suo primo progetto sarebbe quello del nuovo stadio. Nei prossimi mesi ci saranno novità.*



Esclusive Calciomercato.com:

- I Cinesi non esistono
- Esistono, ma non gli uffici di Sino Europe Sport
- Esiste qualche ufficio, ma non esistono le miniere di Li.
- Ci sono le miniere, ma non i soldi: sarà un mercato da 15-20 milioni
- E' un mercato grandioso, ma il Milan è già di Eliott
- Non è più di Eliott, ma di uno dei 5 uomini più ricchi al mondo

-IN AGGIORNAMENTO-

Molti della redazione di CM.com lavorano anche per TC24, con direttore Ravezzani, referente del Milan Ruiu e dove presenziano grandi firme come Ordine e Fedele.


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Dicembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Ancora CM (Angelo Taglieri): il nuovo potenziale acquirente, di cui ancora non conosce il nome, sarebbe tra i 5 più ricchi uomini del mondo e il suo primo progetto sarebbe quello del nuovo stadio. Nei prossimi mesi ci saranno novità.*



volesse il cielo!!! ma ne dubito..mi sa di sparata giornalistica, aspettiamo comunque i fatti.
Una cosa è certa, come dicevo da mesi, la vera cessione del Milan deve ancora arrivare.


----------



## Ecthelion (1 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questi i cinque più ricchi del mondo:
> 
> Bill Gates
> Warren Buffett
> ...



Sto finanziando Jeff da anni a ritmo sostenuto. Anche oggi due pacchi ritirati.
Spero sia lui


----------



## vanbasten (1 Dicembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> volesse il cielo!!! ma ne dubito..mi sa di sparata giornalistica, aspettiamo comunque i fatti.
> Una cosa è certa, come dicevo da mesi, la vera cessione del Milan deve ancora arrivare.



Oppure arriva la cavalleria capitanata da Lu Bo capo di Haixia presente nel nostro cda non per caso


----------



## Roccoro (1 Dicembre 2017)

Tra quei 5, io penso che il più probabile sia Mark zuckenberg dato che negli ultimi tempi era interessato agli Spurs. Ma magari!


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Dicembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Oppure arriva la cavalleria capitanata da Lu Bo capo di Haixia presente nel nostro cda non per caso



sisi...e poi anche il governo cinese. E al prossimo raduno verrà direttamente Xi Jinping per aprire la nuova stagione, il tutto sorseggiando del buon Moutai.


----------



## Giangy (1 Dicembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Ancora CM (Angelo Taglieri): il nuovo potenziale acquirente, di cui ancora non conosce il nome, sarebbe tra i 5 più ricchi uomini del mondo e il suo primo progetto sarebbe quello del nuovo stadio. Nei prossimi mesi ci saranno novità.*



Magari, sarebbe un sogno. Però prima di fasciarsi la testa aspetto notizie più approfondite. Va benissimo, basta che non sia il nano.


----------



## vanbasten (1 Dicembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> sisi...e poi anche il governo cinese. E al prossimo raduno verrà direttamente Xi Jinping per aprire la nuova stagione, il tutto sorseggiando del buon Moutai.



Eh già, tu sei nel club che pensa che Lu Bo sia nel cda perchè i suoi figli e quelli di Li vanno a scuola insieme.


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Dicembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Eh già, tu sei nel club che pensa che Lu Bo sia nel cda perchè i suoi figli e quelli di Li vanno a scuola insieme.



mai detto. Ma come sempre aspettiamo gli eventi e poi vedremo, nel frattempo io attendo ancora i famosi soci oscuri, che aspettavano il closign che poi era tutta una discesa  salutami, Evergrande, Robin Li, Jack Ma, Moutai, Midea, e compagnia.


----------



## AllanX (1 Dicembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Ancora CM (Angelo Taglieri): il nuovo potenziale acquirente, di cui ancora non conosce il nome, sarebbe tra i 5 più ricchi uomini del mondo e il suo primo progetto sarebbe quello del nuovo stadio. Nei prossimi mesi ci saranno novità.*



Ho la vaga impressione che questi di CM si stiano divertendo a prenderci per i fondelli...


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Dicembre 2017)

Se sarà uno di quei 5, sarebbe palesemente Bezos.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (1 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorose indiscrezioni riportate da calciomercato.com sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato, la società nelle prossime settimane rifinanzierà il debito con Highbridge. Ma lo stesso fondo Highbridge andrà alla ricerca di un nuovo acquirente. E il cambio di proprietà dovrà avvenire in tempi piuttosto rapidi. Sempre secondo Calciomercato.com, all'orizzonte ci sarebbe già un soggetto forte e rassicurante pronto a rilevare il club da Yonghong Li, che non può permettersi di mantenere un club club come quello rossonero.
> 
> *Ancora CM (Angelo Taglieri): il nuovo potenziale acquirente, di cui ancora non conosce il nome, sarebbe tra i 5 più ricchi uomini del mondo e il suo primo progetto sarebbe quello del nuovo stadio. Nei prossimi mesi ci saranno novità.*





ildemone85 ha scritto:


> invece ha senso, preferiscono prestare soldi a chi realmente potrà restituirli, io mi sono rotto di sta storia, non possiamo andare avanti per anni con sto caos



This.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Dicembre 2017)

Ortega chi è quello di Zara?

(tanto so che non sarà nessuno di quei 5 comunque)


----------



## danjr (1 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorose indiscrezioni riportate da calciomercato.com sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato, la società nelle prossime settimane rifinanzierà il debito con Highbridge. Ma lo stesso fondo Highbridge andrà alla ricerca di un nuovo acquirente. E il cambio di proprietà dovrà avvenire in tempi piuttosto rapidi. Sempre secondo Calciomercato.com, all'orizzonte ci sarebbe già un soggetto forte e rassicurante pronto a rilevare il club da Yonghong Li, che non può permettersi di mantenere un club club come quello rossonero.
> 
> *Ancora CM (Angelo Taglieri): il nuovo potenziale acquirente, di cui ancora non conosce il nome, sarebbe tra i 5 più ricchi uomini del mondo e il suo primo progetto sarebbe quello del nuovo stadio. Nei prossimi mesi ci saranno novità.*



Solo i ciechi non vogliono vedere quello che sta succedendo. Io dico Amazon.


----------



## Roccoro (1 Dicembre 2017)

Ma Toglieri dove ha detto che il potenziale acquirente del Milan è uno dei 5 più ricchi al mondo?


----------



## danjr (1 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorose indiscrezioni riportate da calciomercato.com sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato, la società nelle prossime settimane rifinanzierà il debito con Highbridge. Ma lo stesso fondo Highbridge andrà alla ricerca di un nuovo acquirente. E il cambio di proprietà dovrà avvenire in tempi piuttosto rapidi. Sempre secondo Calciomercato.com, all'orizzonte ci sarebbe già un soggetto forte e rassicurante pronto a rilevare il club da Yonghong Li, che non può permettersi di mantenere un club club come quello rossonero.
> 
> *Ancora CM (Angelo Taglieri): il nuovo potenziale acquirente, di cui ancora non conosce il nome, sarebbe tra i 5 più ricchi uomini del mondo e il suo primo progetto sarebbe quello del nuovo stadio. Nei prossimi mesi ci saranno novità.*





Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Sto finanziando Jeff da anni a ritmo sostenuto. Anche oggi due pacchi ritirati.
> Spero sia lui



Ahahahahah idem! Sentirei il Milan molto più “mio”.


----------



## Garrincha (1 Dicembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Oppure arriva la cavalleria capitanata da Lu Bo capo di Haixia presente nel nostro cda non per caso



Anche Scarone non è Li per caso


----------



## 666psycho (1 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorose indiscrezioni riportate da calciomercato.com sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato, la società nelle prossime settimane rifinanzierà il debito con Highbridge. Ma lo stesso fondo Highbridge andrà alla ricerca di un nuovo acquirente. E il cambio di proprietà dovrà avvenire in tempi piuttosto rapidi. Sempre secondo Calciomercato.com, all'orizzonte ci sarebbe già un soggetto forte e rassicurante pronto a rilevare il club da Yonghong Li, che non può permettersi di mantenere un club club come quello rossonero.
> 
> *Ancora CM (Angelo Taglieri): il nuovo potenziale acquirente, di cui ancora non conosce il nome, sarebbe tra i 5 più ricchi uomini del mondo e il suo primo progetto sarebbe quello del nuovo stadio. Nei prossimi mesi ci saranno novità.*








Mah...


----------



## vanbasten (1 Dicembre 2017)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Anche Scarone non è Li per caso



Non è li per silvio, questo è sicuro.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Dicembre 2017)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Ma Toglieri dove ha detto che il potenziale acquirente del Milan è uno dei 5 più ricchi al mondo?



Telelombardia.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (1 Dicembre 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Ortega chi è quello di Zara?
> 
> (*tanto so che non sarà nessuno di quei 5 comunque*)


Grande King!!! 
Almeno qualcuno che non inizia a fantasticare come ai tempi di Moutai esiste ancora....contento per il tuo sistema nervoso 
Le ipotesi su questa notizia possono essere molte...si va dalla falsità assoluta all'arrivo di qualcuno che uscirà allo scoperto all'improvviso...l'importante è non farsi illusioni...


----------



## neversayconte (1 Dicembre 2017)

Non credo che il cinese sia un completo furbo sì, malandrino finchè si vuole, ma vuoi che non si sia fatto due conti già l'anno scorso? E poi perchè indebitarsi anche per la campagna faraonica, per poi lasciare la baracca svalutata? cosa ci guadagna uno.
Chi dice Tohir, lui ha di fatto speculato ma prendendo quote dell'inter al prezzo di una squadra di B.
[MENTION=485]neversayconte[/MENTION] alla prossima parole censurata verrai bannato


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Dicembre 2017)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Non credo che il cinese sia un completo . furbo sì, malandrino finchè si vuole, ma vuoi che non si sia fatto due conti già l'anno scorso? E poi perchè indebitarsi anche per la campagna faraonica, per poi lasciare la baracca svalutata? cosa ci guadagna uno.
> Chi dice Tohir, lui ha di fatto speculato ma prendendo quote dell'inter al prezzo di una squadra di B.



considerazione giusta, ecco perché non è lui che ha messo i milioni.


----------



## admin (1 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorose indiscrezioni riportate da calciomercato.com sul futuro societario del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato, la società nelle prossime settimane rifinanzierà il debito con Highbridge. Ma lo stesso fondo Highbridge andrà alla ricerca di un nuovo acquirente. E il cambio di proprietà dovrà avvenire in tempi piuttosto rapidi. Sempre secondo Calciomercato.com, all'orizzonte ci sarebbe già un soggetto forte e rassicurante pronto a rilevare il club da Yonghong Li, che non può permettersi di mantenere un club club come quello rossonero.
> 
> *Ancora CM (Angelo Taglieri): il nuovo potenziale acquirente, di cui ancora non conosce il nome, sarebbe tra i 5 più ricchi uomini del mondo e il suo primo progetto sarebbe quello del nuovo stadio. Nei prossimi mesi ci saranno novità.*



.


----------



## Milanlove (1 Dicembre 2017)

...e si ricomincia con misteriosi multimiliardari senza nome e volto pronti a prendere il Milan.

Dobbiamo per caso assumere in società qualche altro giornalista?


----------



## ralf (1 Dicembre 2017)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Tra quei 5, io penso che il più probabile sia Mark zuckenberg dato che negli ultimi tempi era interessato agli Spurs. Ma magari!



La notiza cmq fu subito smentita dalla dirigenza degli Spurs.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Dicembre 2017)

Per me dietro a tutto questo c'è Berlusconi e quell'incapace di sua figlia, altro che Zuckemberg che telefona con l'Huawei e si beve il Moutai o robe varie.


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Dicembre 2017)

Sembra una sparata..


----------



## siioca (1 Dicembre 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> La notiza cmq fu subito smentita dalla dirigenza degli Spurs.



Il Tottenham è la squadra ebraica di Londra, stessa religione di Zuckerberg.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (1 Dicembre 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Per me dietro a tutto questo c'è Berlusconi e quell'incapace di sua figlia, altro che Zuckemberg che telefona con l'Huawei e si beve il Moutai o robe varie.



Per me non Berlusconi ma di certo nemmeno uno dei primi 5 al mondo...me lo immagino proprio Zuckerberg a buttare soldi nel calcio, sempre bevendo un Moutai ovviamente


----------



## Serginho (2 Dicembre 2017)

8 pagine, seriamente?


----------



## ucraino (2 Dicembre 2017)

danjr ha scritto:


> Solo i ciechi non vogliono vedere quello che sta succedendo. Io dico Amazon.



Infatti amazaon a.comperato un terreno enorme per fare.un polo logistico a casirate d adda 30 km da milano quindi Milano gli interessa . Speriamo che si voglia fare pubblicità e prenda il milan


----------



## Pivellino (2 Dicembre 2017)

Una proprietà solida e dei manager non improvvisati è ciò di cui abbiamo bisogno.
E per l'ennesima volta Fassone sarà cacciato da un club calcistico.


----------



## JohnDoe (2 Dicembre 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Ortega chi è quello di Zara?
> 
> (tanto so che non sarà nessuno di quei 5 comunque)



Ortega ha gia il deportivo la coruna,io dico la mia : sara Mark Zuckerberg. lui ha gia parlato di voler comprare un club , si parlava di Tottenham.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (2 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora CM (Angelo Taglieri): il nuovo potenziale acquirente, di cui ancora non conosce il nome, sarebbe tra i 5 più ricchi uomini del mondo e il suo primo progetto sarebbe quello del nuovo stadio. Nei prossimi mesi ci saranno novità.*



Quindi secondo Cm chi ci acquisterà sarà uno tra Bill Gates,Warren Buffet,Jeff Bezos,Amacio Ortega o MArk Zuckerbreg...ceeeerto


----------



## Corpsegrinder (2 Dicembre 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Per me non Berlusconi ma di certo nemmeno uno dei primi 5 al mondo...me lo immagino proprio Zuckerberg a buttare soldi nel calcio, sempre bevendo un Moutai ovviamente




Aprile 2018: quando penso a come ho capito che dietro a tutto questo c'era Mark Zuckerberg mi vengono i brividi. Ricordo quando ho ricevuto una telefonata, e dall'altra parte qualcuno mi diceva "Hello Paskampo, it's Mark. Mark Zuckerberg".


Maggio 2018: Ordineremo un pacco di scarpe di ZARA per le nostre ragazze via AMAZON e intanto chatteremo su FACEBOOK

Giugno 2018: HAHAHHHHAHAA, a Peppe Fetish,il New York Times, il Sole 24 ore, Forbes e ESPN non risulta niente, dicono che l'unica persona interessata al Milan è una certa Asa Akira. Tutti rubentini invidiosi

Luglio 2018: Ma quindi AUBAMEYANG-FABREGAS-JAMES RODRIGUEZ-OBLAK-GODIN e Conte allenatore?




ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Quindi secondo Cm chi ci acquisterà sarà uno tra Bill Gates,Warren Buffet,Jeff Bezos,Amacio Ortega o MArk Zuckerbreg...ceeeerto



No, fanno la mega cordata mondiale. Ma ovviamente saranno dei burattini del Governo degli USA. Ergo verremo comprati dagli Stati Uniti d'America


----------



## Butcher (2 Dicembre 2017)

ucraino ha scritto:


> Infatti amazaon a.comperato un terreno enorme per fare.un polo logistico a casirate d adda 30 km da milano quindi Milano gli interessa . Speriamo che si voglia fare pubblicità e prenda il milan



Nel Black Friday daremo via tutti i nostri giocatori a prezzo stracciato.


----------



## Djici (2 Dicembre 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Aprile 2018: quando penso a come ho capito che dietro a tutto questo c'era Mark Zuckerberg mi vengono i brividi. Ricordo quando ho ricevuto una telefonata, e dall'altra parte qualcuno mi diceva "Hello Paskampo, it's Mark. Mark Zuckerberg".
> 
> 
> Maggio 2018: Ordineremo un pacco di scarpe di ZARA per le nostre ragazze via AMAZON e intanto chatteremo su FACEBOOK
> ...


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Dicembre 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Aprile 2018: quando penso a come ho capito che dietro a tutto questo c'era Mark Zuckerberg mi vengono i brividi. Ricordo quando ho ricevuto una telefonata, e dall'altra parte qualcuno mi diceva "Hello Paskampo, it's Mark. Mark Zuckerberg".
> 
> 
> Maggio 2018: Ordineremo un pacco di scarpe di ZARA per le nostre ragazze via AMAZON e intanto chatteremo su FACEBOOK
> ...



Post del mese!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (2 Dicembre 2017)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Nel Black Friday daremo via tutti i nostri giocatori a prezzo stracciato.


----------



## Casnop (2 Dicembre 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Aprile 2018: quando penso a come ho capito che dietro a tutto questo c'era Mark Zuckerberg mi vengono i brividi. Ricordo quando ho ricevuto una telefonata, e dall'altra parte qualcuno mi diceva "Hello Paskampo, it's Mark. Mark Zuckerberg".
> 
> 
> Maggio 2018: Ordineremo un pacco di scarpe di ZARA per le nostre ragazze via AMAZON e intanto chatteremo su FACEBOOK
> ...


 Complimenti!


----------



## danjr (2 Dicembre 2017)

ucraino ha scritto:


> Infatti amazaon a.comperato un terreno enorme per fare.un polo logistico a casirate d adda 30 km da milano quindi Milano gli interessa . Speriamo che si voglia fare pubblicità e prenda il milan



Magari fanno uno stadio Gigante con dentro un mega deposito per spedire i pacchi, sperando spediscano anche qualche giocatore


----------



## Ruuddil23 (2 Dicembre 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Aprile 2018: quando penso a come ho capito che dietro a tutto questo c'era Mark Zuckerberg mi vengono i brividi. Ricordo quando ho ricevuto una telefonata, e dall'altra parte qualcuno mi diceva "Hello Paskampo, it's Mark. Mark Zuckerberg".
> 
> 
> Maggio 2018: Ordineremo un pacco di scarpe di ZARA per le nostre ragazze via AMAZON e intanto chatteremo su FACEBOOK
> ...



"Se penso a come ho capito che dietro c'era Robin Li, mi vengono i brividi" ahahahahaha cosa mi hai ricordato!!!


----------



## Corpsegrinder (4 Dicembre 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> "Se penso a come ho capito che dietro c'era Robin Li, mi vengono i brividi" ahahahahaha cosa mi hai ricordato!!!










Io sono Robin Li al Milan

E io sono Jack Ma al Milan


----------



## __king george__ (4 Dicembre 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> "Se penso a come ho capito che dietro c'era Robin Li, mi vengono i brividi" ahahahahaha cosa mi hai ricordato!!!



è talmente dietro che non si vede infatti....

ma a parte le battute non è che Campopiano ha avuto la soffiata su Li e lui ha creduto Robin invece era Yonghong?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (4 Dicembre 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> è talmente dietro che non si vede infatti....
> 
> ma a parte le battute non è che Campopiano ha avuto la soffiata su Li e lui ha creduto Robin invece era Yonghong?



Eh l'ho pensato anch'io...poi ricordo anche quando il tizio della camera di commercio cinese disse a TL: "io ho saputo di un Li, ma non Robin e può essere anche un cinese che non è stabilmente in Cina". E anche in quel caso tutti a perculare, a parlare di complotti anti Milan dei media ecc. Poi è venuto fuori che era un altro Li con i soldi a Hong Kong....


----------



## danjr (4 Dicembre 2017)

Io spero che se ne vadano tutti il prima possibile, non è possibile non sapere niente di nulla!


----------

